# Ozaukee, WI F 10 mths Pam



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Got this from a rescue I worked with in the past ...












> Quote:We have a 10 month old, female, GSD that arrived as a stray at our Ozaukee shelter. Pam is approximately 10months old, unaltered and EXTREMELY physical. She is one of the most active dogs we have had in a while and is far beyond what we can handle here in the shelter. During her evaluation, she continually slammed the handler and had no concept of her body in relation to people. Leaving our behavior manager with a bruise on her thigh from a shoulder punch. Pam did muzzle pop the handler during the tag portion of the evaluation, snapped over food and has paw issues. Due to her paw issues we tested used her thigh during the pinch test and she air snapped. She is as raw as they come, but as you can see from the picture one of the prettiest GSDs too! Any chance you would have a spot for an over the top exuberant female?
> 
> *If you are able to pick up the animal within 72 hours of being contacted, the Wisconsin Humane Society will waive the entire adoption fee for the animal. If you pick up the animal after 72 hours, but within 96 hours, the fee will be $25. After 96 hours, the fee will be $50.


The fee includes all shots and spay.

The dog will NOT be placed on the adoption floor and will be euth'd if no-one can foster.

If anyone can is interested in her they can either go through the shelter contact:

Alison
Breed Placement
Wisconsin Humane Society
414-264-6257 ext. 6113
[email protected]


Or, Vicki with Tiny Paws has a relationship with WHS and the dog can be pulled under her name. Contact her at [email protected].


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She has a beautiful face! Wish I lived closer to the wild child.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Wish I lived closer!
She is a very pretty girl, just needs to be taught some manners


----------



## CIMARRONGSD (Oct 10, 2009)

Can't find Ozaukee, wi on mapquest
trying to see if I could help depending on the location....


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Steve,
The Humane Society is in Milwaukee and I think that's probably where she's located. Sounds like she came from a shelter in Uzaukee, but maybe I'm reading it wrong??


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sure its Ozaukee county which is the port washington area north of Milwaukee.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry - yep. I believe she's in either the Ozaukee shelter or the WHS. Either way she is right in the Milwaukee area.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Ozaukee County Humane Society is in Grafton, WI north of Milwaukee. Apparently, they merged with Wisconsin Humane. 

This dog sounds like she will be quite a project, but a very rewarding one for the right person.


----------

